# Bestfruitpicking farms..



## Jordan15 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey peeps! Im travelling to Australia in June 2014. Just seeing if anyone knows a really good fruit picking farm or a website where I can search for them. Facilities/accommodation and pay wise??

Many Thanks

Jordan15


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

go to walkimen in queesland between mareeba and atherton and apply for job there in howe farming. HOWE FARMING GROUP | Producers of fine quality bananas, avocados, sugarcane, peanuts, coffee. i think they are the best i use to work there


----------



## Jordan15 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Zaheerkhan. Is there anymore info you can give me? I.E Accommodation and things like that. Im trying to look for a farm that has accommodation on site and also wages. 

Many Thanks

Jordan 15


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

better yu go to tolga lodge they will arrrange job as well as give u acommodation i think weekly 200$


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been researching farms online at Fruit Picking Jobs , they have a whole farms section which I've found useful. Have any of you used the site before and if not what alternatives did you use?

Hope you're well, I'll be in Australia very soon


----------

